# I scored at the Grizzly tent sale



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I made my way up north to the Bellingham, WA Grizzly tent sale for the first time (May 14). Oh my, sensory overload. I went up there primarily to get a decent dust collector as my shop vac with a thien baffle rig just isn't really cutting it. I was planning to get a typical dust collector with either one or two "bags". What I ended up with was a true cyclone setup! What I got was something of a prototype so isn't a production unit, although it uses production parts. I forget what they call it but it's something the manufacturers create in hopes to get folks like Grizzly to carry them. Like I said, it is not a production unit, but it is most similar to the Shop Fox W1823 http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-W1823-Portable-Collector/dp/B004XLRWSK

However, the one I got has a 2 HP motor and produces over 1100 CFM of suction. The only thing I had to do was to build a baffle plate that goes in the bottom of the drum cuz the stock piece was missing. So here is what I ended up with for just $275.

I also picked up a killer bandsaw, but that is for another thread :wink2:


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice score - grats - btw - I hate you  j/k!


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

You really did score big time!

I didn't go up this year to the tent sale. They are usually mobbed. I am glad that someone got a great deal there.

Eric


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

$275... Awesome score!


----------

